

Every Coder Should Read TDD By Example - abyx
http://www.codelord.net/2010/01/12/every-coder-should-read-tdd-by-example/

======
DanielStraight
I found TDD By Example very elementary after reading about TDD online. I
didn't really get anything new from it.

